# Name this bird.



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

This bird landed on the pole barn last week, I think it is homing pigeon.
I will take it at as a sign from above for a great fishing season.


----------



## Dave Ash (May 3, 2006)

I think you are correct


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I name him Harold. Seems like a good name!




<- runs back away from thread.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

you should say that bird spoke to you about Jesus and sell that picture on ebay!:lol: Great shot, I think you're right but could it be an albino mourning dove?


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

After thinking about how people release doves? at weddings and other events maybe it was just resting.
Was working on the boat at the time and wanted a good sign.

Harold is a great name anyway.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Guessing he will be hawk food within a week if he is a lost homing pigeon or a dove released at a wedding.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

You could be right. Homing pigeons are actually a variety of the rock dove (otherwise known as ferel or common pigeon) and they're released for a variety of events. Maybe one of them or it could be one of the plummage variables of the common rock dove.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Overdew said:


> After thinking about how people release doves? at weddings and other events maybe it was just resting.
> Was working on the boat at the time and wanted a good sign.
> 
> Harold is a great name anyway.


 Sooooooooo why is the pigeon flying away from the wedding? I think it senses fear:yikes::yikes::lol::lol::lol::lol:..........Just kidding. My wife would kick my butt for saying that. She's a good woman, but that was tempting to say:lol:


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

MuskyDan said:


> you should say that bird spoke to you about Jesus and sell that picture on ebay!:lol: Great shot, I think you're right but could it be an albino mourning dove?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: !!!!!


----------



## talon (Jul 1, 2006)

Overdew said:


> This bird landed on the pole barn last week, I think it is homing pigeon.
> I will take it at as a sign from above for a great fishing season.


i believe the actual homing pigeon has been extinct since the early 1900's and this is just a plain ole white pigeon.my dad use to raise and race pigeons for food and fun.i miss having pigeon soup


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

its a regular pidgeon. Pidgeons have the widest range of color of all birds, this is caused by centuries of in-breeding


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

The strange thing is we never see any pigeons here. Thought it could be an albino dove but the eyes are not pink.
Should have got out the pellet gun and made soup out of Harold :lol:


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I saw Andrew Zimmer eating fried pigeon the other night on that freaky foods show, he said it was tasty.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a young pigeon escape last spring that I raised from a squeaker to use in dog training. I still see him every 2 or 3 weeks flying around the sub. He is the only pigeon in the neighborhood. I named him Ernie.:lol:


----------

